# Blackpool Council car parks



## PJ'S (Mar 5, 2015)

Just read on another forum, that Blackpool council are allowing overnight parking in certain car parks.I'm not sure yet which ones, but a good start.:salute:

I have thanked them on their website

Hope Scarborough and others,are feeling guilty.....but doubt it.

Candy floss anyone:smile2:


----------



## PJ'S (Mar 5, 2015)

https://www.blackpool.gov.uk/Your-C...nts/Comments,-compliments-and-complaints.aspx

Don't know if will work, but this is the link if you feel like commenting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah! but it's still Blackpool innit


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

They are trying. But Blackpool is dying somewhat. 

I applaud their efforts though and will do a few stopovers here n there.

Well done Blackpool.

Al' ....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You missed the Smileys then Al,  , we go when over that side, but it's usually only when the lights are on, can't abide seaside resorts in season.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That may be because you do not live at the seaside, like wot we do.it's great during the summertime. During the winter we are just a thriving town, but in the summer we become a multicultural hubbub of activity, with extra activities that we can all enjoy. If you like people watching as you sit at one of the many cafe/bars on the front, coffee or tea and cake, even ice cream.:laugh::laugh:Or you can hide away in one of the many places amongst the streets of the town.
We have a new shopping centre being built and a train station that actually is in the town centre not a long walk away like Brighton,multi screen cinema, 4 theatres and a great mix of generations must make it the best south coast town.

cabby

Unfortunately parking is no longer free in the town centre due to the County Council, against the Town councils wishes I might add.But not dear by any means.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

PJ'S said:


> https://www.blackpool.gov.uk/Your-C...nts/Comments,-compliments-and-complaints.aspx
> 
> Don't know if will work, but this is the link if you feel like commenting.


That link only goes to the Comments and Complaints page.

This link should go to the Motorhome Parking page.

https://www.blackpool.gov.uk/Residents/Parking-roads-and-transport/Parking/Motor-home-parking.aspx

However this bit from it raises a few questions. Under exactly what regulation are they able to ban "Motorhomes of all descriptions" from using "*any** on street pay and display" parking?


> *Restrictions*
> 
> There are restrictions where you can park you motorhome in Blackpool
> Motorhomes of all descriptions are not allowed to use *any** on street pay and display even with a blue badge and clock. This includes the Promenade, loading bays, taxi ranks and bus stops.


*Their emphasis, not mine.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Stanner said:


> ..........................................
> However this bit from it raises a few questions. Under exactly what regulation are they able to ban "Motorhomes of all descriptions" from using "*any** on street pay and display" parking?
> *Their emphasis, not mine.


AFAIK parking restrictions/controls can only be applied as required to facilitate traffic flows and manage road space. 
Restrictions may be based on vehicle physical dimensions, size/weight, if such may cause obstruction or be detrimental to the load bearing properties of the road surface.
Discriminating against a vehicle based on category or use is surely illegal.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You missed the Smileys then Al,  , we go when over that side, but it's usually only when the lights are on, can't abide seaside resorts in season.


No I clocked the smileys Kev.

Just basically agreeing with you. We always give it a big wide berth too.

Reasons various..

LOL

Al'....


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Went to Blackpool once and wasn't impressed, so went to Blackburn instead.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I used to be taken to Blackpool when 6-8 years old by my Grandmother for the Illuminations. We stayed in those awful boarding houses on North Shore - you know the ones which used to kick you out at 1000 on a wet and windy day and not let you back in till 1600.

The last time I went there was for the evening only; it was to fly the 'Baron Knights' up from London and back for an evening gig - great bunch of guys with no pretentious side to them - they even let me take a girlfriend along for the ride.

An evening was long enough - I shall not be going back.

Geoff


----------

